
Slack, I’m Breaking Up with You - nreece
https://ux.useronboard.com/slack-i-m-breaking-up-with-you-54600ace03ea
======
scaryspooky
So turn off notifications, disable the giphy plugin, and use it as a
repository of questions to answer when you finally get out of the zone?

I guess I didn't bother to enable notifications or install the "app", so I
treat slack like I do email: something to do when I'm ready for a mental break
from what I'm currently doing.

> so there’s a heavy social expectation for me to keep those conversational
> plates spinning on an ongoing basis

I think you're actually creating this problem. I might be a special snowflake
but everyone I've worked with via slack realizes it is a lot like SMS
messages: Probably delivered, and you might get a reply.

It seems like all of your complaints are self-created by an obsessive need to
"feel" connected without the personal responsibility to turn off the
connections when you need you time. I'm sure I have a lot of slack messages to
"read" after this weekend but the important ones will come back again anyway.

------
anon543210
i don't understand what this user expected. Killing email, really. Its a
messaging service. These have been around since the beginning of the internet.

